# engine specifications for replacement harbor freight predator



## bigdee4444

Hey guys im trying to get a replacement engine for my dads craftsman 6.5 Briggs 24" snoblower.its a 2005 model # 536.881651. The engine model # is 12e114 0268 E1. Im looking to replace it with the predator 6.5hp from harbor freight.Any idea if this is a direct fit and how does it perform. I cant find the briggs engine specifications anywhere shaft size etc. Thanks any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GustoGuy

Pulleys are relatively cheap if you need them. The Predator has a 3/4 inch PTO if the old engine had 3/4 inch pto then the old belt pulley will most likely work. If not you can get replacement pulleys from Pheonix or Grainger ot TSC sometimes


----------



## scipper77

I'm pretty sure its a direct swap.


----------



## bigdee4444

i just checked harbor freight they offer 3 different 6.5 hp predator engines. lol. Any idea which one.


----------



## td5771

The predators are number for different series (updates or use in california etc) any will be fine.

In regards to your other post you dont need the specs online, just go measure it.

Take off the belts and engine pulley. measure the diameter of the crankshaft. measure from the center of the crankshaft to the bottom of the motor where it is bolted to the snowblower (crank height centerline), measure the bolt pattern for mounting base plate of the motor.

I just changed an overhead briggs like yours on a craftsman and this is what you need to do.

1-- original pulley should work fine but you will need a longer pulley center bolt (5/16 fine thread), 

2-- the pulley needs to slide onto the crank but you need to put a spacer about 1/4 inch thick on the crank first to align the v-belts.

3-- Three of the four mounting studs will line up fine. the fourth--front left when standing at the operator position--will need to be elongated a little bit.

If I think of anything else I will let you know but I think that was it.


----------



## dbert

I thought I saw a different set of drawing in a post here somewhere, but here is a page from the product manual avaolable at the HF web page.


----------



## dbert

Screen shot too small to read.
6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine
Get the scaleable pdf. file from the above link or directly from here
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/69000-69999/69730.pdf


----------



## td5771

1 more thing. When you put the engine pulley back on the crankshaft does not reach the end of the pulley. There is still plenty of pulley on the crank but for stability when you put the bolt in you need to fill the gap at the beginning of the pulley between the bolt and pulley. I used a spacer but a short stack of washers is fine. It will be 5/16 id and 3/4 od.


----------



## bigdee4444

appreciate everyones help. i ordered the 69730. Total with tax and shipping after coupon 
$104 cant beat that. Hope its an easy swap and it runs good


----------



## scipper77

You will be very happy. I know you will be surprised buy how much power that little motor really has.


----------



## rmchevelle

Old thread, I know. Not sure if user is still around but if he is, quick question. 




bigdee4444 said:


> appreciate everyones help. i ordered the 69730. Total with tax and shipping after coupon
> $104 cant beat that. Hope its an easy swap and it runs good


Was that the 20% coupon?


----------



## HJames

Not the OP, but yes it looks like he used a 20% off coupon with the 119.99 sale price. They are on sale for $99.99 until the end of February so with the 20% off coupon you can get it for about $90 depending on the sales tax in your state


----------



## rmchevelle

HJames said:


> Not the OP, but yes it looks like he used a 20% off coupon with the 119.99 sale price. They are on sale for $99.99 until the end of February so with the 20% off coupon you can get it for about $90 depending on the sales tax in your state


I don't see the $99 price.  I see $119.99.


----------



## HJames

On their website tap the red bar that says show more store coupons.


----------



## rmchevelle

HJames said:


> On their website tap the red bar that says show more store coupons.


OK, got it. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

